# USVI dreaming



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

It's in the 20's F overnight and 30's and 40's during the day, soon two months of snow and ice, then spring flooding.

So time for my annual dream about moving to warmer climes.

Any one moved to USVI? 

I know BVI and Puerto Rico but have never been to USVI.

Sailing would be a positive, but what about cultural events; music, theater, arts,... I fear I am spoiled with what Philadelphia has to offer and close proximity to New York and Washington.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I have only spent a few weeks in St Thomas so take this for what it is worth. If you are into the cultural activities to be found in Philly let along NYC, you will be very disappointed. The weather and sailing are great and I imagine the people are friendly (seemed to be when we there), but the cultural activities?? How about Hawaii for warmth, US flag, decent sailing?


----------



## rundugrun (Feb 1, 2010)

*Usvi*

My dad lived on his sailboat in USVI waters for several years. He enjoyed it, but crime is an issue on St. Thomas and St. Croix. The politics are really tough to deal with, too. If you want some feedback about someone who recently moved to St. Thomas and now works, find "Captain Jay" at CYOA. He moved from the mainland to work at CYOA Yacht Charters and has a blog which details his experiences. I'm sure he'd also respond directly to questions you have...

Live De Life Living in the USVI's : Journal of the relocation to USVI Saint Thomas


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Ulladh said:


> It's in the 20's F overnight and 30's and 40's during the day, soon two months of snow and ice, then spring flooding.
> 
> So time for my annual dream about moving to warmer climes.
> 
> ...


I moved here about a year before CaptJay, a good friend. It is 11am and 80 degrees outside, much like the other 364 days of the year.:laugher

Sailing is excellent and, other than before a hurricane, can be done comfortably year round.

Not the level of arts that you can attend in Philly, then again there are only about 100K people in the VI. To get an idea of what is available you can look here UVI: Reichhold Center for the Arts and here Pistarckle Theater - Pistarckle Theater plus there is Carnival week (month) on each of the three islands. Liquor is cheap, the laws that regulate the consumption are lax making just about any reason a sufficient one to have some sort of a party. Decent free live music from a wide range of genres can be found everynight of the week if one wants to enjoy it.

Crime is a concern and I won't ignore that negative facet of life here. The politics must be experienced to be appreciated. It makes places like Chicago and New Orleans seem corruptionfree. At any time that I feel the negatives of living here outweigh the positives, we will move!

Cost of living is very high compared to most of the continental US. Getting specific foods, or anything for that matter, are just not always available.

One of the keys to flourishing here is to accept that you are not "back home" and nearly everything is done differently. If one can't accept that basic premise, most don't make it here for long. It is easier said than done. For example, read Jay's blog post from about his banking experience. I spent a total of 21 hours over the course of two weeks just trying to get a local dirvers license. I've spent as much as 4 hours standing in line to renew vehicle registration. Patience is required...


----------



## rundugrun (Feb 1, 2010)

FarCry gives a very good summary... One thing that CaptJay mentions on his blog is the race issue. There is definitely a hostile undercurrent toward "outsiders" in the USVI and you must be the type of person that can just ignore and not react to situations where you're being singled out for unfair treatment. Sometimes it doesn't matter how polite you are, you will be treated poorly simply because you're an outsider. If you cannot swallow your pride and smile, you probably will run into big issues.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

While I didn't live in USVI nearly as long as FarCry, I have to agree with everything he said. I would also like to note, that (perhaps due to my own behavior or outlook on life) I have not experienced any negative "race issues" - but then again, I haven't experienced them in other places where people complained. 

The corruption and inefficiency seems to be no worse than that around South Florida - which is not a very high hurdle to overcome, of course  Lack of certain basic services, like true high speed internet, reliable electricity or clean drinking water from the tap is something to get used to. 

St. Thomas actually has a fairly urban feel, and a lot going for a relatively small place - but then again, if someone is looking for "cultural activities" moving to a tropical island seems counter-productive. 

That said, USVI is definitely not for everyone. There is a steady influx of starry-eyed would-be "expatriates" every fall, and outflow every late spring (which is the best time to come over, as there are lots of apartments for rent and cars for sale in the Daily News)


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks all for the quick response.

I get to dreaming of warmer climes when the bird bath, my office waterfront view, stays frozen during the day.

Violent and non-violent crime is just the normal background in most places, more so when the gap between haves and have-nots is larger.

I just like live theater and live music, even if the less than professional

As for politics, I don't think I have lived anywhere without some corruption and side deals for friends.

Maybe a USVI charter in early spring, with a few extra days to look around.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Ulladh said:


> Thanks all for the quick response.
> 
> I get to dreaming of warmer climes when the bird bath, my office waterfront view, stays frozen during the day.
> 
> ...


Ulladh - As a close neighbor, I share similar frustrations with the weather this time of year.

We're heading down to St. John for a week starting Dec. 26. We love it down there, but never considered anything more than a visit. We're staying at Harmony Studios in Maho Bay. I'm still not ready to do a bareboat charter.

I'd love to link up with other Sailnetters while I'm down there. I guess Ulladh, Denise, and the rest of us Philly area people should also start planning an early spring pre-launch Sailnet get-together.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Ulladh said:


> Thanks all for the quick response.
> 
> I get to dreaming of warmer climes when the bird bath, my office waterfront view, stays frozen during the day.
> 
> ...


Another good reference is the vimovingcenter dot com . There is a lot of good information in that forum covering all aspects of moving and livin' in de ilons.

If you do end up chartering here and use CYOA you will probably meet Capt Jay and possibly me.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

For those of you in USVI, I have a question for you.

Last time we were down there we took a powerboat cruise from Cruz Bay to the Baths with a lunch stop at Cooper Island and Snorkeling in the caves at Norman Island on the way back. Our captain was outstanding, and I would like to go with the same company/captain again when we return there in a few weeks. Unfortunately, I don't remember who it was. All I remember is that the captain's "day gig" was at UVI teaching PE, and he lived on St. Thomas. He didn't own his own boat - he just worked for other charter owners who called him to run their boats for him. And although he was born and raised on the US mainland, he had lived in St. Thomas for over a decade.

I'm hoping that it's a small enough community that you guys might be able to let me know who the guy is, and what companies he captains for.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Assume you are are using PE for physical education? I was not aware that they even had PE classes at UVI. Please look at the directory and see if a name looks familar UVI Directory

Honestly the longevity of most that run boats for others is typically very short. Do you know what kind of boat you were on? Size? Number of passengers? Did it originate in St Thomas and swing into Cruz to pick you up?

FYI: Bad captains who don't take care of their customers don't last long in the biz.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

FarCry said:


> Assume you are are using PE for physical education? I was not aware that they even had PE classes at UVI. Please look at the directory and see if a name looks familar UVI Directory
> 
> Honestly the longevity of most that run boats for others is typically very short. Do you know what kind of boat you were on? Size? Number of passengers? Did it originate in St Thomas and swing into Cruz to pick you up?
> 
> ...


Yes, PE is phys ed, not Professional Engineer.  IIRC, he said he taught PE teachers who were working on their Masters. I had already looked at the directory for the Ed department and did not recognize him. I'll go through the whole directory later.

He had been doing the boat runs for many years - at least 10. It was a twin screw fishing boat with big high bow and the usual deck space in the mid and stern for trolling, and a door in the transom that was convenient for snorkeling and diving. I would estimate about 40', with seating for 10-12 passengers. The boat was docked in Cruz Bay and he took the ferry over from St. Thomas. This guy was very good and got great tips. I remember his young, female, very cute, but generally clueless assistant ask him why the boat owners always called him to run their boats, and he just smiled.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry, that doesn't ring a bell at all.


----------



## dbrimm (Oct 10, 2007)

The wife and I have spent years living, working and sailing in the USVI (and Puerto Rican islands, ie Culebra) both ashore and on our sailboat and as previously stated there are issues with crime, corruption, lack of services and the cost of goods other than booze.

The crime and corruption while not as bad as some down-island places (Trinidad, Venezuela?) is at a level that it really can't be compared to any stateside city. I make this comparison after moving to St Thomas from previous stints in East LA and Oakland, keep your eyes open and your wits about you in the USVI and you'll probably be alright.

There isn't any cultural scene in the USVI to speak of to be honest. Reichhold Center and Pistarckle Theater make a impressive effort to offer such but it can't really be compared to what is available stateside.

The real reason most of us choose to live in the USVI or the Puerto Rican islands is the weather, the sailing, the cheap rum  ... all of which are plentiful and great.

Sailing around St John









Salt Pond on St John, a great quiet getaway.. 









Leinster on St John, busier but still great!









Don't overlook visiting the Puerto Rican islands of Culebra and/or Vieques. Often times you can have Culebrita (off Culebra) nearly all to yourself. 








-------------------------









Enjoy a sundowner from your mooring in St Thomas (Crown Bay)


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

> Crime is a concern and I won't ignore that negative facet of life here. The politics must be experienced to be appreciated. It makes places like Chicago and New Orleans seem corruptionfree.


Watch it BIG BOY!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

eddie nelson said:


> Watch it BIG BOY!


My bad, *******!!!!:hothead:hothead


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

RhythmDoctor said:


> For those of you in USVI, I have a question for you.
> 
> Last time we were down there we took a powerboat cruise from Cruz Bay to the Baths with a lunch stop at Cooper Island and Snorkeling in the caves at Norman Island on the way back. Our captain was outstanding, and I would like to go with the same company/captain again when we return there in a few weeks. Unfortunately, I don't remember who it was. All I remember is that the captain's "day gig" was at UVI teaching PE, and he lived on St. Thomas. He didn't own his own boat - he just worked for other charter owners who called him to run their boats for him. And although he was born and raised on the US mainland, he had lived in St. Thomas for over a decade.
> 
> ...


Based on the description that you gave Farcry, I would bet the boat you are looking for is Born To Rumb. Based out of St John a New England lobster style boat inspected for 12 people. Google them or look on facebook. You will likely remember the boat.
Jay


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Lots of great information.

I need to take a two week land based vacation and check it out. I am already convinced that the sailing would be well worth it.

But just as I dream of warm waters, another contract comes through and I have work for another year or two. 

The same thing happens when I wax the skis; the snow stops and temperatures rise.

So next year will be sailing the Delaware Bay and out beyond the bay entrance to...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

captainjay said:


> Based on the description that you gave Farcry, I would bet the boat you are looking for is Born To Rumb. Based out of St John a New England lobster style boat inspected for 12 people. Google them or look on facebook. You will likely remember the boat.
> Jay


No, it's not a lobster boat. But thanks for trying - I do appreciate your effort.

I finally managed to track it down. The boat is Stormy Petrel, run by The Charter Boat Center. I don't know the name of the guy who drove the boat before, but I suspect they'll know who I'm talking about when I call them tomorrow. Here's what I mean by "big, high bow":


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

FarCry said:


> I spent a total of 21 hours over the course of two weeks just trying to get a local dirvers license. I've spent as much as 4 hours standing in line to renew vehicle registration. Patience is required...


My eyes pooped out when I read that part. That's about half the time it takes around here. I'm moving!


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

RhythmDoctor said:


> No, it's not a lobster boat. But thanks for trying - I do appreciate your effort.
> 
> I finally managed to track it down. The boat is Stormy Petrel, run by The Charter Boat Center. I don't know the name of the guy who drove the boat before, but I suspect they'll know who I'm talking about when I call them tomorrow. Here's what I mean by "big, high bow":


Glad you found the boat. I based my assumption on the fact that you told Farcry it was a St John boat. Stormy Petral and her sister ship are St Thomas based and pick up in St John. Nice boat and a well run trip.

Jay


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

captainjay said:


> Glad you found the boat. I based my assumption on the fact that you told Farcry it was a St John boat. Stormy Petral and her sister ship are St Thomas based and pick up in St John. Nice boat and a well run trip.
> 
> Jay


FYI, I called Al Day today (charter manager of Stormy Petrel), and he said they're not doing any group cruises during the holiday week. It's private charters only, but Stormy is a little too big and pricey for my little family of 5. Al recommended doing a private charter of a 26' Prowler Cat from See and Ski, so I've got that set up. Hopefully the seas will be calm enough to make it all the way up to Virgin Gorda in the smaller boat.

Since Al seemed like a real straight shooter, I asked him for a recommendation for a one-day sailboat charter. He said he lives on a Pearson 424, and his son does charters on it (dba Simplicity Charters, apparently while Dad is at work during the day). So I set that up as well.

My 22 year old son is certified scuba diver, and Al's son recommended Low Key Watersports for scuba trips. My son is setting that up on his dime.

Please PM me if any of you USVI locals know of any reason not to do business with these companies.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

dbrimm said:


> The crime and corruption while not as bad as some down-island places (Trinidad, Venezuela?) is at a level that it really can't be compared to any stateside city. I make this comparison after moving to St Thomas from previous stints in East LA and Oakland, keep your eyes open and your wits about you in the USVI and you'll probably be alright.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your comments about crime. Do you think it's worse than in the USA? Is it just like anywhere you go, just stay out of the "BAD" areas and things are much safer?


----------



## dbrimm (Oct 10, 2007)

neverknow said:


> dbrimm said:
> 
> 
> > The crime and corruption while not as bad as some down-island places (Trinidad, Venezuela?) is at a level that it really can't be compared to any stateside city. I make this comparison after moving to St Thomas from previous stints in East LA and Oakland, keep your eyes open and your wits about you in the USVI and you'll probably be alright.
> ...


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Ninefingers said:


> My eyes pooped out when I read that part. That's about half the time it takes around here. I'm moving!


No free health care like Canada...


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

dbrimm said:


> neverknow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the confusion neverknow. The crime is much worse than in the mainland USA. Gangs are rampant and the police inept, corrupt and not always particularly motivated to arrest criminals who are also frequently family members or friends.. it's a small island community.
> ...


----------

